# BroadHeads



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I have 2 Crimson Cuda mechanical broadheads. Are these very good? i've never shot them through an animal and don't know what kind of entry and exit it has. Anyone use these?


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

i also have some of these...









what are these called? These 5 broadheads were gave to me, and I don't know what i have. I was wondering if these are good broadheads or do i need to invest in some fixed blades?


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Tapper99 those are called Gold tip Gladiators Im pretty sure there not made anymore.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> do i need to invest in some fixed blades?


Now you're talkin!

I know I may catch some grief but I firmly believe mechanicals are for excellent shooters in ideal conditions. I work with several guys who have hit deer in the shoulder with mechanicals, and it resulted in lost deer every time. Deer hit in the shoulder with my Thunderheads end up in my freezer :wink:

Seriously, I have never found a reason to be dissatisfied with Thunderheads, and I'm sure there are several other fixed blade heads just as good.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> I work with several guys who have hit deer in the shoulder with mechanicals, and it resulted in lost deer every time.


Me being one of those guys


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Csquared said:


> I work with several guys who have hit deer in the shoulder with mechanicals, and it resulted in lost deer every time.


 :beer:

Thats because their uneeded. That is, if you know how to pick a correctly spined arrow and tune a bow. If you can do that, there is no reason fixed blades wont fly straight as an "arrow".

Mechanicals suuuuuuuuck.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I do like the way mechanicals fly but I can't shoot through the mesh on my ground blind. May have to go back to a fixed blade just for that reason.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with Jack in that I have never had a problem getting Thunderheads to shoot with field points. Even with carbon arrows and 85gr heads at 290+ fps there still is no problem. I don't get too wrapped up with spine weight, however. I simply use the charts provided by the arrow manufacturer and I have been able to take care of the rest by tuning my bow. Maybe I've just been lucky. I do believe some spin is necessary so I always use the helical jig when making arrows.

:2cents:


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

okiedoke fellas, so here i am, with 3x 100 grain muzzy four blade. can't wait to see'em in action!!!

:beer:


----------

